# Non cagare qualcuno/qualcosa



## Colli

Buongiorno, traducendo un video dall'italiano allo spagnolo mi sono imbattuta nel dubbio linguistico di come tradurre (mantenendo il più possibile la fedeltà al significato originale) l'espressione italiana "non cagare qualcuno/qualcosa" in spagnolo. Mi era venuta in mente un'espressione sudamericana (credo principalmente argentina) simile, anche se forse meno volgare, "dar bola a alguien/algo" ma non riesco a trovare un corrispettivo europeo o a capire se sia in uso anche in Spagna.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Un chiaro contesto ed una frase d'esempio sarebbero d'aiuto


Cosa significa "*aggiungere il contesto*"?
*Come e in che forum creare - modificare - impostare correttamente una discussione*


----------



## Colli

Scusa mi sono appena iscritta 

La frase del video era "se una manifestazione non è rumorosa, non crea malessere e non è controversa...non se la caga nessuno!"


----------



## King Crimson

Ciao Colli,
questo thread recente potrebbe aiutarti:
Ningunear


----------



## Colli

Molto utile, grazie davvero!


----------



## TheCrociato91

Ciao.

Suggerimento da non nativo. Che io sappia un'equivalente dovrebbe essere "pasar de alguien / algo". Però non è volgare come "non cagare ".

Pertanto propongo:

- ... todos pasan olímpicamente de ella...

Oppure, però con un significato un po' diverso, dispregiativo:

- ... a nadie le importa una puta mierda  de ella..


----------



## Neuromante

No has puesto el contexto, simplemente has copiado la frase donde está la expresión. Mira los enlaces que muy amablemente te ha puesto el moderador donde se explica en qué consiste un contexto.


Al menos saber quien dice la frase,si el vídeo va de una manifestación  o de manifestaciones, si es una queja por algo pasado, si están organizando una manifestación. Y miles de cosas más.
Sólo piensa que los tiempos verbales, las expresiones, el tono de las propuestas de TheCrociato91 podrían ser correctos o completamente erróneos dependiendo  del contexto. Y qaue, de hecho: Significan cosas muy distintas, y no sólo por el grado de desprecio que tienen.


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

Colli said:


> Scusa mi sono appena iscritta
> 
> La frase del video era "se una manifestazione non è rumorosa, non crea malessere e non è controversa...non se la caga nessuno!"


Provo.
Si una manifestación no es rumorosa, no crea malestar y no es controversia...nadie se la caga


----------



## TheCrociato91

pepitoHorizonte said:


> nadie se la caga



¿De verdad eso se dice también en castellano? Nunca lo había escuchado antes. Además, ¿"controversia" no debería ser "controvertida"?


----------



## Agró

TheCrociato91 said:


> ¿De verdad eso se dice también en castellano? Nunca lo había escuchado antes. Además, ¿"controversia" no debería ser "controvertida"?


-No en castellano de España.
-Yo tampoco.
-Sí.


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

TheCrociato91 said:


> ¿De verdad eso se dice también en castellano?( Nunca lo había escuchado antes. Además, ¿"controversia" no debería ser "controvertida"?


Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe:
*controversia *
f. Discusión larga y reiterada:
_la aplicación de la eutanasia ha suscitado gran controversia.

no cagar a nadie es no hacer daño a nadie
No dar bola, no dar pelota, no dare boleto y otras es non cagare a nessuno_


----------



## Agró

*Controverso *(en fem. controversa) es adjetivo y significa "controvertido/a":

controverso ‹con·tro·vèr·so› agg.


Che è oggetto di controversia: caso c. 
Soggetto a interpretazioni diverse: passo c.


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

Agró said:


> *Controverso *(en fem. controversa) es adjetivo y significa "controvertido/a":
> 
> controverso ‹con·tro·vèr·so› agg.
> 
> 
> Che è oggetto di controversia: caso c.
> Soggetto a interpretazioni diverse: passo c.


Non ho capito molto, ma non fa niente.
Grazie e buona notte.


----------



## Neuromante

so de "no la caga" tiene que ser un italianismo usado en Argentina. Jamás he oído eso a alguien que no sea argentino.

Yo no recomiendo que lo use un italiano, al margen de ser un localismo muy local y (Por lo tanto) no lengua común: Cualquier hispano parlantes no argentino que oiga aun italiano decir eso va a penar que está equivocándose



Por otro lado y aunque no es el tema del hilo: Es "controvertida" En el original italiano hay un verbo, no hay un sustantivo.


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

Neuromante said:


> so de "no la caga" tiene que ser un *italianismo*


Buen domingo.


----------

